# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  escalada en la presa de Luzzone (Italia)

## titobcn

https://youtu.be/lARdpsbz8ZQ

aqui en España esto es impensable con el control férreo de algunas presas.

----------

frfmfrfm (14-nov-2015)

----------


## titobcn

Este video también es interesante.https://youtu.be/LKya_qSt02I

----------

frfmfrfm (14-nov-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Están locos estos romanos.

----------

